# Belgian Drop Trap



## merlin6758 (Jan 28, 2012)

I`m thinking of making my own belgian drop trap and like some help with making it. Does anyone have designs, photos and measurements they could post for me to have a look at.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Callum Young (Oct 29, 2012)

Here is a website you might find handy:
http://www.ashbyloft.com/belgium-drop-trap/

Hope it helps


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f14/new-loft-suggestions-pleeeeez-66067.html
there is a picture of mine in this post. I would also do a search on Belgium Drop Traps. There is a few posts about them in PT.


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

*Drop Trap*

This what I use in my lofts.


----------



## mikeyg (Jul 11, 2012)

Check this out also I build These myself

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f117/drop-boxes-65627.html


----------

